# England's New Striker???



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Great action shots...despite the handicaps!! Amazing that she has recovered so completely!

Penny loved to grab the soccer ball and play keep away with it. We had to get a bigger ball!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

amazing pics! Really great!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

That's just beautiful. It melts my heart seeing Saffy playing as a pro.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Great pics, thanks for sharing. She's such a darling girl


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Great photos! Thanks for posting them, I loved them!


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

Thank you for sharing the pictures and her story.


----------



## cyman1964uk (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone, we did some more photos today while the weather was nice. I didn't take my SLR camera, but took my Bridge which does a pretty good job.

Will post some of them up later, but in the meantime, take a look at yesterday's VIDEO.

I can't believe how giggly I got!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Love the photos and seeing how well Saffy is doing, she is just beautiful. Sorry the ball didn't live longer  Can it be patched?


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Great video!


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

I would defiantly say Saffy's ready!

The photo's are outstanding! Keep um coming!


----------



## cyman1964uk (Jan 6, 2008)

Ah go on, then ... just a few more ...


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

She sure is having fun. What an inspiration for human kind!


----------

